# Single Abroadies - Part 12



## Sharry

Happy Chatting 

Sharry x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just popping on to wish you all the luck in the world Sima, hope it all goes well and you come away with a solid plan   

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dear Sima Wishing you all the luck int he world, I hadn't realised that you had started back on your TTC journey!  I'd be really interested to know how you find things, I emailed Penny recently - after Roo's success!! as I thought maybe this lady can help where everyone has failed and given up on my old womb! 

Take care and fingers crossed for you
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 - fingers, toes and anything else I can cross is crossed that Penny can come up with a way ahead for you.     


   Tis xx


Sima - how's it going over there?  Are you back yet?


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, major limbs, fingers and toes crossed that Penny / Serum can help you with a way forward.     


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy

Fingers crossed JJ for your enthusiastic and energetic womb!     

How'd it go Sima? Hope the DVD viewing was, erm, nice.


----------



## kizzi79

Looks like Penny will be getting lots of trade from us singlies as I have been e-mailing her about having a consultation too! Lets hope she brings us all as much luck as Roo   .

Krissi xx


----------



## indekiwi

Krissi, thinking of you too hun as you find your path forward.


A-Mx


----------



## Sima

He  llo All 

I got back safely last night.  Quite late after a long day.  I must say that the Greeks are a friendly bunch.  I went into the hospital yesterday morning for my hysto and I ended up sharing a room with a lovely Greek lady who spoke perfect English.  She told me she was a translator which turned out to be a god send in the end because some of the nurses could not always find the words to communicate with me.  Any way she had had an op the day before and was surrounded by her family.  So her cousin (who was quite cute   ) went off to buy her some drink and came back with two roses......one for her and one for me which was just lovely as I was just coming round from my hysteroscopy.  

I think I am going to name my uterus the womb of doom!!!  Not good for growing anything other than fibroids.  Yep they found another little broid in there during the hysto which they had to remove   .  Got to see it in full glory on the DVD.  All gone now but Penny says I need to go back for a scan after my next AF to make sure that it was all removed and there were no other obstructions.  Only then will we be able to come up with a plan and synch me with a donor.  So it doesn't really delay my tx as I would have to wait at least 6 weeks after the hysto before ttc but it does leave me with yet more uncertainty.  I just felt a bit flat after it all to tell you the truth.  On the upside there were no fibroids outside of my uterus and she said my surgeon had done a perfect job on removing all 40+ of them   .  So my next PoA is to try to modify my eating pattern to try to cut out all fibroid loving food such as meat, processed food, alcohol and dairy products.  I am not sure if it will help but I've heard that it is the oestrogen in some food which the fibroids feed off. It's worth a go.  Then back for a scan in 3ish weeks time.

Krissi/JJ1 - Penny is really lovely and she does try her best to think outside the box and come up with solutions for more difficult cases.  She works really hard responding to emails and she often keeps the clinic open outside of hours to see to people (like me) who turn up at odd times.  I really think it is worth a consult with her even if you do not decide to go with her and Serum.

So the saga continues... roll on next month

S x


----------



## Elle72

Hi Sima, 
good luck 
I have been in the past due to my endo, fibroids and all sort of growth, to a couple of nutritionists and the advice was always the same.
Lots of water more than 2 litres per day
no fizzy drinks 
no tea no coffee, just herbal teas
LOT of veggies, green on e are very good because of vitamin B, spinach less good, better broccoli etc better raw.
No red meat, white meat organic, fish.
6 portions of veggies per day, mixing up as much as possible and 2 of fruit.
No citrus apart lemon, so no oranges nor tangerines etc.
eggs yes but in moderation and organic
no cow dairy, only sheep or goat
pulses yes they are good, lentils in moderation
No wheat, no white flour, no artificial yeast so rye bread corn thins rice cakes, gluten free pasta.
only brown rice.

Hope I did not forget anything, anyway the most important thing was adding the veggies and cutting the wheat and red meat!


----------



## Diesy

Hi Sima - what is your uterus like  Well, we need to get you busy with ttc before these little monkeys get any more ideas!!!    Brilliant news on your surgeon's great work! That is just amazing. And the rest of it looked ok?

Elle's come in with some great diet stuff, similar to what I've read. I've also got two books, shame the diet one is on my Kindle. The other one has a mediation CD with it to deal with stress, another factor. I saw a herbalist to balance my hormones. How quick can they match you? There were a couple of major offenders I came across and have cut down on, even though I'm veggie. Caffeine (ok I'm lying about giving that up), soya and chickpeas. There are also vits and supplements to help. Diesy xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima glad they have a plan for you. Those fibroids are a nightmare! Like weeds get everywhere. Your post op experience sounds good never had roses on recovery!! I bet you must have thought it was the drugs. Wishing you loads of luck x


----------



## cocochanel1

Sima and JJ1 good luck with your respective next steps.  Coco xxx


----------



## Sima

Hello 

Thanks for all the advice about the diet.  Cutting food stuff out is so much harder than I thought it would be especially since I love, love my food. Hopefully it will not be for too long.

I have set up an appointment with the gyneacologist who did my myomectomy for next Saturday.  I am not sure if he will do a scan at the same time or if it will just be a consultation to start with followed by a scan later the following week.  I just hope that it will be all clear and then I will be able to start planning for my next cycle.  I do feel I have the right people on my side I just want my body to play ball too.

Krissi & JJ1 - how did you get on with Penny?  Has she come up with a plan for you yet?


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck for your appointment Sima.

Penny has undertaken some preliminary tests and feels that she will be able to help. I am hoping to go over there for a face to face consultation in May to discuss further and have aquascan etc. She seems so nice and really commited to helping me.

Any news JJ1?


----------



## Felix42

Sima, JJ and Krissi, just wanted to send you all lots of      with your treatment/consultations.  V exciting stuff!


Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Thanks Felix42.  Not long for you to go now.  I have been wondering how you are getting on.  Good luck


----------



## Elle72

Well I am happy to post also here, as my actual consultant still did nor reply to one single email I am going to Serum for a consult, just booked the flights!
Guess my US donor will eventually do another trip from UK to Greece 
xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Elle - sounds like my consultant here - he never did reply to my letters - cheeky   
After saying he would support me no matter what!


All the best at Serum x


----------



## Elle72

Thetis exactly, all those nice words, letters saying I remain at your disposal bla bla bla...!
Well Peny so far has been really helpful, so I am happy to go and listen to her approach


----------



## Sima

Elle - we will be Serum buddies    .    I've just sent you a pm.


----------



## Elle72

Sima


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

Is anyone planning to go to Reprofit in the near future?  I am hoping to go in May if I can get all the logistics sorted in time - for donor embryo transfer.  All seems quite daunting as don't really know what to expect and don't speak any Czech!  Plus I will have my LO with me.  Tried to find someone to come with me but all v difficult as people have their own lives...

Anyway, I'm sure it will be fine - actually feels quite exciting.  Felix - can't believe you are nearly ready to give birth to No. 2 - it only seems like yesterday that you announced you had "popped over" to Reprofit and come back with a BFP  .

B xx


----------



## bingbong

Bethany I won't be out there but wanted to reassure you on going to Brno, I was terrified (as Felix will confirm!) but it was much easier than I expected and you can get by with no Czech. In the Czech section on here you'll find loads of info on Brno and Reprofit and you'll be able to follow all that, hopefully you'll also find some people who are going to be there at the same time to meet up with.


Good luck!


bingbong x


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks, BB!  It's starting to feel more real now as I've just had this month's LH surge, so I can more or less guess when I'll need to be in Brno next month (it's natural cycle, so all a bit of guess-work).  So that means I can book flights and a hotel (still a bit scary  ).  I had a look on the Czech Rep pages and thinking of splashing out on a suite at the Cyro Hotel - sounds lovely and will give me and LO a bit of extra space / kitchenette etc which might be a godsend as we'll be there for a week ...

Do you (or does anyone) know - when these hotels talk about internet access is it all wireless (so you can use bring your own laptop) or is it like an internet cafe where you have to use their computers?

B xx


----------



## morrigan

Exciting Bethany - its a bit of both some have wireless in communal areas and wired in room - if it's free it's. Normally wireless - the cyros is nice if you get a big room with kitchen - is email them to confirm and get yoursel on the Czech thread bound to find others out there at same time and the info about Brno is so useful. It's a bit daunting Y first as hardly anyone speaks English but they do at the clinic !


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

a quick question for those of you who have little ones from abroad.

I have some medical forms to fill in for the boys to register with GP and they ask ethnic origin and was wondering what box to tick !!
White english (me ) or other white ?!?

My little munchkins were created from Greek Sperm and Ukranian Eggs ?

R x


----------



## Rose39

Roo - I think this question is usually for statistical purposes for the practice/ PCT, not for any medical reasons related to your boys. Maybe worth asking? If it's purely statistical then I'd put White British as that's your family make-up.
Rose xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

roo - pretty sure that box is for stats only, not medical reasons
I put white british on mine (boys are Czech eggs/sperm)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Hello All

My scan came back all clear so I will be having my next cycle in May.  Just need to wait for AF to come and then its off to Greece.......

Knowing my body anything can happen between now and Mid May but I am just enjoying the moment and tentatively making plans.  I'll keep you posted.

S x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Sima - really pleased the scan was all clear. May well be joining you out in Athens as am hoping to go for a consultation and (if aquascan is all ok) donor embryo treatment at Serum in late May. Am nervous, excited, scared, hopeful, etc, etc all rolled into one! Really hope Penny can sprinkle you, me and Elle is some of her patented baby magic dust   .

Krissi xx

PS Good luck Bethany


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks, Krissi!  Good luck to you too - and to Sima - really hope you get that baby dust coming your way  .

I've now booked my flight and accommodation to Brno so just hoping that my cycle, lining, etc will play ball and fit in with the timings  .  Only 3 weeks to go - can't quite believe it - so many loose ends to tie up before I go...

B xx


----------



## Rose39

Fantastic news Sima! Keeping fingers and toes crossed that everything goes smoothly for you after all the setbacks!     
Krissi and Elle - good luck at Serum - hear such great things about Penny!    
Bethany - good luck for your trip to Brno - only 3 weeks to go!     
Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima I'm so delighted to hear all is good to go!
Good luck to kris ell and Bethany xxxxx


----------



## Elle72

Good Sima, very happy for you!
I had to cancel my trip as I have a massive flu, all of this has made me think to stick for now to my clinic here in the uk and go for serum when (or if) things do not go fw with OE...I have decided not to mix too many infos up and take it easy. I am also waiting for AF these days and then will start downgrading on day 10 as my cycle is very short now. Goodnight to you all, I go back to my cold who does not want to leave me alone


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Cem, Rose and JJ1 - thanks for the good wishes.  Elle - sorry that your trip was cancelled, but good luck for your plans for treatment in the UK.

Cem - not actually done anything with my prescription yet   but at least I now know where to get it from (I only need it for about Day 13 onwards, it's only progesterone).  LO and I will be staying the Cyro - do you know it?  Sounds nice and I've splashed out on a "suite" - so at least we get our own kitchen area as going to be there 5 nights.

A travel question (thought about posting this on general boards but can't find a general travel board, so I'll try here first) - does anyone know of a cheap airport parking option at Luton?  We will be away 6 days, so I'm trying to decide whether to take the car and park it, or just get a taxi.  (It's about an hour's drive away.)  I'm sure I read somewhere on FF about a man who offers a cheap (unofficial but reliable) airport parking service - but I don't remember where I saw it, and it may well have been for Heathrow...  In some ways, a taxi would be easier with LO - no need to get him from the car park to the terminal - but I hate the "stress" of taxis - in my experience, they tend to be early and get very grumpy if you're not ready - and then they take any opportunity to overcharge you  .

Thanks for any thoughts!

B xx


----------



## Sima

Elle - sorry you had to cancel your trip at the last minute.  I guess that is one of the things about going abroad for treatment.  I for one can relate to not getting too many different opinions.  I have done this in past and I now see that no two doctors share the same opinion.  They might have the same general idea but each will have their own protocol which is tried and tested.  It can sometimes get a bit confusing trying to determine who's advice to follow.  I can say  it is good to go with your gut reaction and if that means you do need to talk to another doctor then you should do so.  If you are happy with the initial advice given then go with that one.  Sadly there is no right answer in this game.  Good luck with your treatment plan.  We might end up being cycle buddies if not Serum buddies.

Krissi - we might end up being in Athens the same time. I think I will be out there around 20 May but it all depends when AF comes along.  When do you have your Aquascan?  Good luck with making your plans.  It was 28 degrees and lovely when I was out there on Thursday.  It was just a shame it was just a flying visit.

Bethany - good luck with your trip out to Brno.  3 weeks will fly by quite quickly.  What an adventure for you and the little one.  Sorry I can't help you about parking around Luton.  The only thing I would suggest would be to try and pre-book the parking before hand as you should be able to get a good discount that way.  Sometimes nearby hotels offer parking options which are quite competitive.

Thanks for the good wishes Rose, Cem and JJ1


----------



## blueytoo

Bethany - apparently the cheapest parking is at Luton train station which is very close to the airport. You can then get the courtesy bus to the airport from the train station car park. I was going to book with Wizz Air last year and doing the parking this way was far cheaper than any of the airport parking offerings.


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks, Bluey, I'll look into it  

B xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best B, Krissi & Sima


JJ1 - did you contact Penny?    



Bluey - how's prep group going?  


Tis x


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry this is just a quickie, but just wanted to wish Elle, Krissi, Bethany and Sima good look for their treatments.

Take it easy girls and sending loads of       
             

GIA Too xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Thanks, Sima, Thetis, Cem and Gia Too, for the good wishes.  Day 1 today so all systems go for my "crazy Czech plan" (as my KD puts it  ).  I actually had a faint BFP a couple of days ago, so I thought the last try of AI with KD was possibly going to make all this unnecessary - but then it turned negative when I tested again yesterday, so evidently not to be...  

My FET will be natural cycle so nothing much to do at the moment apart from practical things like buying a portable car booster seat for my LO - but I do need to hope my lining plays ball and my ovulation fits in with the days I have booked to be a the clinic .

Good luck to everyone else heading abroad for treatment  .

B xx


----------



## Sima

Good luck with your treatment Bethany. Let us know how you get on.  I won't be too long behind you as it looks like AF is on its way.  I've got all my meds so just need to go with the flow now.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Bethany - hope your timings are coming together - good luck   

Was hoping to be out around the same time Sima (would have been nice to meet up) but work and family stuff have conspired against me and it now looks like I will be going out in June unless stuff changes   , really hope Penny has brought you some luck before then       

Love Krissi xx


----------



## caramac

Bethany are you sure you're flying from Luton? I thought flights to Brno only left from Stansted? If you are flying from Stansted I used the parking man you mentioned on my first trip over so could dig out the details for you if you want?


----------



## GIAToo

I think she'd know     I looked at flights out of Luton too


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Caramac

Thanks for checking   - We *are* flying from Luton.  We're going with Wizz Air (I had never heard of them before, but I think some ladies on here have used them).  And I think, much as I hate taxis, we may end up taking a couple of taxis to/from the airport as my AF was a couple of days later than expected, so we may need to stay a couple of days longer in Brno.  It's a bit easier to change a taxi than sort out extra parking charges on the car...

B xx


----------



## caramac

GIAToo said:


> I think she'd know   I looked at flights out of Luton too


 I get confused with all the airports all the time! I once got my dad to drive me to Gatwick only to realise as we pulled up that I was flying from Heathrow! And that was before I had a baby - god knows how I'll manage now!


----------



## Fraggles

Caramac flights go from Luton now too. Good luck Bethany. x


----------



## squiggleyhead

Hi there!

I am getting really overwhelmed with all the information I am tryng to get through on this site and wonder if anyone couold give me some pointers!  

In an ideal world I would of course not be single but I am    I am looking at having donor sperm possibly imported from Denmark. I was looking initially at having this sent to Reprofit in the Czech Republic but I have just heard that they don't accept donor sperm - shame!  does anyone know where I can get a list of clinics outside the U.K (so hopefully cheaper!) and that do accept donor sperm for IUI? ideally in Europe.


----------



## Fraggles

Squiggleyhead I am not aware of a list as such but do know Serum treats single women and you can import sperm from outside agencies there. Serum is a great clinic which I can recommend. Let me know and I can email you her contact details if you wish to pursue. Good luck. xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

pretty sure no such list exists I'm afraid squigglyhead...I think you can rule out all Czech clinics as the reason they won't let you import is related to Czech law
think Spain and Greece probably OK (although Spain v expensive)
as fraggles says, Serum have a very good reputation so I would certainly look at them as an option
your other option, especially as it's IUI, is Denmark itself...think morrigan had several attempts there and am sure there is someone else here who used a Danish clinic for IUI (can't remember who but hopefully they will be along soon)
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Squigglyhead i had lots of iuis abroad (turns out i had other fertility problems that stopped it working so dont panic !) it depends on where you are being treated and whether or not you are being medicated. I had unmedicated iui in denmark and didnt have any scans, i had unmedicated with scan and trigger for tx in denmark when i basically had scan on day 12 of cycle and once follicle was over 16mm i got go ahead to do trigger shot and iui was 24-36 hour later. In that case i had scan in uk then booked flights and went there and back in a day. When i had tx in czech rebublic i was medicated did it both ways depending on dates i either had scan in uk then flew for tx the next day and flew home day afterwards and i flew to cz had scans at clinic and iui and stayed over for a few days.

Dont know where you are in the country but i used http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/ in london for scans- costs aorund 150 perhaps a bit more the first scan you have with them. scans at clinics are normally free so you have to weigh up cost of hotels frequency of flights etc to see whats best. Denmark for example has 3 flights a day so easy to go there and back in a day where as cz flights arent as frequent although i flew via a neighbouring country at some point - trains are easy in europe.

I used http://www.storkklinik.dk/en/ in denmark- at the time they could only do medicated iui but i did manage to do unmedicated with scans and trigger shots with them byt sourcing the trigger myself- looking at the website it may of changed now. I did manage to fly out for an iui between night shifts at work once so def doable !

/links


----------



## GIAToo

caramac said:


> GIAToo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'd know   I looked at flights out of Luton too
> 
> 
> 
> I get confused with all the airports all the time! I once got my dad to drive me to Gatwick only to realise as we pulled up that I was flying from Heathrow! And that was before I had a baby - god knows how I'll manage now!
Click to expand...

lol - you and me both! x


----------



## squiggleyhead

Thanks you soo much for all your help   

Just to get that sort of level of information would have taken me weeks (and the reseach side of things is quite depressing!)

If you get chance can you let me know about IUI medicated abroad at all?

Thank you


----------



## bingbong

squiggleyhead I had medicated IUI at Reprofit. On day one of my cycle I'd email the Dr who told me when to start taking clomid and what dosage and then on day ten I'd have a scan and contact Dr with the results and he'd then tell me when to trigger and when to go to the clinic for the IUI. They can email you a prescription that some pharmacies in the UK will accept to get meds and you can also get some there too for next time (although hopefully you won't need it!). On day one of my cycle I'd book flights and hotel, staying two nights to give me a good chance of being there at the right time, I did track my cycle a bit before so that I knew about when I ovulate. You can also fly out and have your day ten scan out there, would just mean a longer holiday stay.

HTH
bingbong x


----------



## squiggleyhead

Thank you so much!  that's sooo helpful and I se yu also have PCOS and it only took 3 attempts    Thank you for giving me some well needed hope and positivity.


----------



## pollita

Hi all,

I've been lurking on the boards for a while. Was set on going to CRGW in Wales for my treatment, however I came across some clinics in Copenhagen and Brno which work out about a quarter of the price so I'm enquiring with them at the moment! Flights are from Bristol airport and quite cheap to hop over so I think chances are I will go with one of them (I'm leaning towards Copenhagen but haven't ruled the Czech one out yet). 

Either way I'm getting blood work and tests done now as I hope to start treatment over the summer *fingers crossed* so I hope to be properly joining this post shortly


----------



## squiggleyhead

Hi there, 

Good luck with it all, yes I have heard and read some great reports about the Czech Republic, can I ask what treatment you are looking ot have done?

Good luck and stay in touch

x


----------



## Sharry

Please remember the Czech Republic do not treat single ladies


----------



## pollita

I've just got a VERY busy husband. So busy I've never seen him...ahem 

I'm having IUI. It will probably come down to flight times to be honest. I could possibly get to Copenhagen and back in a day, whereas Prague flights are only a few times a week from my local airport which would mean a few nights stay there (and the 3 hour train between Prague and Brno!)

We shall see! All I'm waiting for is news on my job so I can go ahead and get started. Unfortunately been waiting 3 years for news already so it could come down to getting a new job altogether. I'm giving my boss until July to tell me!


----------



## morrigan

poliita copenhagen very possible in a day- dont forget its possible to fly to vienna in and bratslavia and train or bus to brno if your local airport flys there.


----------



## pollita

Ooh good tips, thank you Morrigan! I will look into that, as Brno seems to be so much cheaper if I can work the flights it may be worth it.


----------



## morrigan

this thread may help you 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94928.0


----------



## Bethany915

Pollita

If you can find a way to get to Luton, there are flights direct to Brno (with WizzAir).  We're in Brno at the moment, arrived yesterday evening - quite a strange experience so far (not sure what I was expecting...) 

B xx


----------



## Grace10704

pollita - you mentioned Bristol airport which makes me think you are in my neck of the woods?  Not sure if we've already been in contact about the Bristol meet ups - if so sorry I haven't connected you with your real name yet!  If not, look on here for the date of the next Bristol picnic & do come along if you can.


----------



## pollita

Thank you all! I'm in South Wales so Luton is too much of a trek for me unfortunately. Needs to be Cardiff or Bristol airport, Heathrow at a complete push.

Hi Grace, I'm Steph (have added it to my signature for future   ) I haven't seen the Bristol meet up but will have to have a look, would be nice to meet up and I'm not too far from there. I've met one lady from the boards so far at an open evening for CRGW clinic in Cardiff but it would be nice to meet a few more! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Sima

Hello All 

How are all the abroadies doing?

Here's a quick update from me. My donor had EC on Monday and produced 9 eggs 7 of which fertilised. I arrived in Athens yesterday evening and I am due to go for embyro transfer in about one hour's time. I'm flipping between being happy and complete meltdown   I'm hoping to meet up with another FFer later today and then will fly back tomorrow. It's going to be surreal as it's been a long time since my last 2WW.

Bye for now

S x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sima that's fab news, so excited for you   
Hope ET goes smoothly, will be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks - not an easy time, but I have everything crossed for you for a positive result   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Rose39

Oh Sima - just read your news - how exciting! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you that everything goes smoothly today. 7 embies is fab! Wishing you soo much luck hun in your 2WW.
Rose xx


----------



## Elle72

Sima  fingers crossed for you, send you a virtual big hug, hang in those 2ww honey  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## morrigan

Sima you've come so far since your last 2 ww I've got everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Sima!      
Txx


----------



## lulumead

Hi sima and all on here,  

Great news about the 7. Will be sending lots of positive vibes for your 2WW xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima I am so thrilled for you- my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Have you found the treatment and service at the clinic good?
L x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Sima

How was your ET today?  I hope it all went well.  And have a relaxing flight back tomorrow.

AFM, I have my DFET booked for Saturday morning - unfortunately Stepan will be on holiday so I'm hoping the other staff will know all the relevant details   - I think I will print out some of the email correspondence and take it with me so I can quiz them if necessary!

Is anyone else currently cycling abroad?

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bethany good Luck hope that you get some of the magic


----------



## Sima

Hi All

Thank you so much for all of your good wishes.

Good luck for Saturday Bethany.  I am sure all of the other staff will be up to speed with your cycle but it is a good idea to go in with all your emails to make sure there is no misunderstanding.  Probably also good to go in slightly early just in case there are any issues you need to cover off.  I look forward to you joining me on the 2WW.

AFM I am now PUPO   .  Years since my last cycle but it feels good to be back.  Everything went well yesterday.  I had acupuncture before the transfer and after the transfer.  This was all arranged through the clinic and cost an additional €100 but it did mean I was not running around Athens trying to find a place to go.  I have 3 embies on board and I was lucky enough to have 4 embies to freeze.  Test date is 4 June for the HCG test and 6 for a urine test.  I fly back this afternoon.

JJ1 - I have found the staff and the service at Serum to be very good.  They really do seem to take the wishes of their patients into account.  I went through Ruth on IVF abroad who acted as my coordinator but many people go direct through to Peny at the clinic.  There is no difference in cost as Ruth is paid by the clinic.  Ruth would advise me when to take drugs, when to go in for scans etc and booked me in for appointments.  I have met up with several ladies who have been through Serum and they all speak very highly of Peny and this was one of the reasons I decided to go with Serum.  They do have good access to donors and there is no need for a long wait as long as you are fit for treatment.  I think for me the hardest bit was not booking my flights until my donor had been booked for EC.  I like to be organised but this was one time I just had to relax and leave everything to last minute.

OK - got to go and check out of my hotel now.  

Bye

S x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi JJ I agree with Sima. Penny is fab and really tailors things to the individual. Two girls on another thread I am on have gone to Penny and are now expecting twins.
Sima have everything crossed for you. Good luck. xxx


----------



## bingbong

Sima wonderful news about being PUPO and having frosties      


Bethany good luck for tomorrow! Stepan wasn't there when I went but the other Dr's were fine and knew I was coming etc.


I've heard nothing but good about Serum, one thing though is that they do seem to have a very high rate of multiples with lots of triplets too.


bingbong x


----------



## Maya7

All the very best Sima - congratulations on being PUPO  and everything crossed for the 2WW..   

Bethany - Stephan was on holiday when someone I know went for the ET and it all worked out well    Good luck 

 
Maya


----------



## greatgazza

Bethany all the best for tomorrow!! I had Stepan my first go but he wasn't there the second and it was all fine as well.   

Sima huge congratulations on being PUPO!! how exciting, can't wait to hear your good news!!   

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

Bethany - good luck!       

Sima - congratulations on being PUPO!       

Hello to anyone else!   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## squiggleyhead

Hi there

I am not sure where to post this but has anyone seen the news about IUI and treatment been made available to single and non heterosexual couples? also the news is that you will now get 5 attempts at IUI on the NHS up to age 42 and then IVF?

I was going to book my treatment abroad but it seems it could be easier and cheaper to do it here....


----------



## Bethany915

Squiggley - if you have a look at this link, there is some recent discussion of the new NICE guideline that you mention:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288404.0

But I wouldn't get your hopes up too much, it sounds like it is unlikely to be available to single women unless you live within a very enlightened PCT area!

AFM, I have one little embie on board now, so officially PUPO!!! A very mixed experience - downsides were that babysitter was late meeting us (problem with buses, apparently) / we were more or less on time at clinic reception but then I had to spend time explaining to babysitter what I needed her to do / I was then told off by clinic nurse for delaying them  (won't go into further details on this thread, but might post on the parenting board just to vent my frustration ). Then they didn't accept my consent form (pre-signed by KD) because apparently Stepan had emailed me an earlier version and they need the latest version signed (so I have to go back home with it and hope that KD will do it - again - retrospectively - although I hardly think they will remove the embryo if he refuses ). Finally, they wanted to charge me 1,040 Euros for a single embryo - luckily I had printed out the email from Stepan saying it was 700 Euros.

On the up side - the embryo apparently thawed beautifully and is a very good quality grade 1 5-day hatching blast (I think that's correct, not too good with embryo terminology) and the doctor (Dr Hana) was very friendly and so was the nurse, Eva (not Stepan's assistant Eva, but a different one) - and the accounting lady was friendly enough too - and they all wished me good luck. I'm as confident as I can be that it was the right embryo (I got them to confirm donor details) - and they also told me the height and weight of the donors (info I had not known before). It suddenly hit me as I was lying there - the enormity of what I was doing. I think I had been so wrapped up in the logistics of the trip, making arrangements for LO to be looked after, making sure he had a good time in general and navigating us singlehandledly around an unfamiliar city where I don't speak the language - that I had kind of forgotten what I was here for - until that moment of lying on the couch, I had almost been treating it like a dental appointment . So feeling rather emotional about it all now . In fact, so emotional that I'm sure I must be pregnant .

Thanks for all the good luck messages - sounds like lots of us singlies have been successful at Reprofit even with Stepan not there . Sima - hope things are going well during your 2ww and good luck for your OTD . Mine is not until 8th June, if I can hold out until then .

B xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima and Bethany, congrats to you both being PUPO! Wishing you both loads of luck for the next 2 wks and the 38wks that follow it       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Sima and Bethany, wishing you both successful outcomes - hope those embies are nestling in nicely.     


A-Mx


----------



## some1

Sima and Bethany - sending you loads of           for your 2wws!

Some1

xx


----------



## Violet66

Good luck to everyone - will be nipping back every day or so waiting for the good news


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fabulous news Es - fingers and toes crossed firmly for you     


  
Tis x


----------



## indekiwi

Es, too exciting - I'm copying Thetis (such a trend setter!) and have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun!  xx


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E i am so pleased for you
L x


----------



## Sima

Esperanza - I'm glad you finally have plan.  I had a hysteroscopy in Athens so do feel free to ask questions should you have any worries about logsitics etc.  I used Agate's Serum file for lots of info on planning, where to stay and booking appointments and I found that most of my questions were answered there.

Good luck with the treatment.


----------



## ogglepoggle

Hi Sima, Hi Esperanza, and all

I am heading to Serum in late June for consultation with Penny. Heard about Penny from close friend who had positive result.
Feeling very nervous about embarking on this journey on my own and about whole process...

Am new to this and hoping am posting in right way and on right board - Pls point me in right direction if not.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Ogglepoggle

Penny is fab and I had my first treatment with her you are in safe hands. We are a motley crew us singles and there will always be someone here to support you or answer your questions. Not sure whether you have seen but Suitcase of Dreams is holding a singles picnic on 7th July if you are free for those whose dreams have already come true, others who may be starting out and having treatment or those with bumps.

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo Es - am thinking of you and you'll be fine honey. This is a massive step forward to becoming mummy Es! 
Take care and rest up.


Massive hugs - can't wait for the next update.


Tis xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Esperanza You will be in safe hands. Good luck. xx


I see my former cycling buddy gorgeous Thetis beat me to it. Gee she gets around. xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

she sure does    


Tis xxxx


----------



## Violet66

was in Athens in July for my last cycle - I really suffered in the heat - give me rainy old London any day. 

Most of us on here have done all our cycles overseas and alone Esperanza - I know having surgery and a GA cranks it up a notch but I'm sure you'll be fine and in good hands. Best of luck


----------



## Sima

Good luck for tomorrow Esperanza. I hope everything goes well for you.   

Welcome Ogglepoggle  . I am glad you got your initial appointment sorted out with Peny. I can't post much now as I have to go and have my supper. I will try again tomorrow. In the meantime you will find lots of advice on this thread and also on Agate's Serum file http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274114.0


----------



## GIAToo

Good luck Es - you'll be fine.. So exciting, if a little scary.  Was way too hot for me in Athens (in July) too - Mum and I didn't get to see much of the sights as we were melting! Take care
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Es, sending lots of      that all goes well tomorrow!  Hope you are okay missus.  


A-Mx


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello - is anyone here?

This is "single abroadies" part 12 - but no-one has posted for over 60 days?  Not sure if there is a part 13...

Anyway, just to introduce myself, I live in the country outside Melbourne, Australia, and hope to get my self organised to go to Procreatec, Madrid, in the new year.  Have almost got all my ducks in a row... 

When I work out if this thread is still alive, I will post more and hopefully follow your journeys - all the best, x


----------



## Tommi

Hello MsPeaches! Good luck with your plan for treatment!   

I am thinking about going to Serum but I'm wondering whether any single ladies have had treatment there using open donor sperm. I've got myself in a bind because I want any child I have to be able to contact the donor should they want to but keep hitting problems with that.

Thank you! 

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi are you able to import sperm to Serum? I am currently at Serum


----------



## pollita

Hello ladies!

I head off to Copenhagen 3 weeks today for my first treatment. Very nervous, scared and excited. I know I'm ready, but I suppose the doubts even now that the flights, hotels etc are all booked are normal, right? I don't think I'll have any nails left after the next month or so


----------



## Tommi

JJ I forgot you were there. I am very tempted. I think it is possible to import sperm so I will look into that. Can't believe I'm thinking of another change. Just had a really frustrating week with Drs!
How are things going for you?  
Txx


----------



## MsPeaches

Oh yay - some life in this thread yet!

Well, I can't say I know anything about importing sperm to clinics - I guess emailing the various clinics after checking their websites could be the go - laws will differ from country to country.

I am pretty sure I will go to Procreatec in Madrid for DET, looking at heading there around mid-January 2013, so am about to get myself sorted with medications and preparing of my womb lining.  I will look to staying there for five weeks so that I can have a second go if the first does not work out - a bit daunting that in itself.  Hmmmm - a lot to do!  But we wouldn't have it any other way... would we!?


----------



## Sharry




----------



## deblovescats

hi girls - happy new 2013! 
i'm planning on tx at serum in 2013 - booked an initial consult with Penny on 19th jan - feeling positive
the more i read about tx abroad, the better I feel - i initially dismissed it as requiring too much hassle, but after 2 BFNs at a UK clinic with DE I feel let down by them. The feedback was that there was no reason, it was purely bad luck, it was an egg share donor (same one for both attempts, one FET) and my lininig etc was perfect, and I took all meds as required. When I emailed Katie at serum, she said it could hve been bad luck, but also could have been a problem with DE as out of 8 eggs given to me, 6 fertilizied but only 2 developed to embryo for ET, which she said leads her to think there is something wrong with the eggs, and as egg share, donor may have problem.
As at serum, all donors have proven fertility and you get all the eggs, feel greater odds. 
I'm hoping 2013 wil be a lucky year for us all - lots of BFPs.
As I'm over 40, and no partner, i decided i need to try for a baby, or i'll regret it, just hope it works out
hated xmas!
Deb


----------



## greatgazza

well done on making some decisions debs!! if i hadn't got lucky at reprofit, peny at serum was my next port of call. i've only heard great things about her so you will be in good hands!

good luck!

GGx


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all and, hi to Deblovescats - I have seen you pop up on other threads.  We have quite a bit in common, being the "over 40, single, make all efforts possible to create family despite absence of a suitable partner" fabulous women that we are!!!

I take my last pill tomorrow then during the bleed start the progynova.  Yay, I think/hope.  Heading out to Madrid from Australia on 21st - hopefully transfer 24/25 - at Procreatec.  Serum in Athens was the other one that came up as a possible, but so far very happy with all service so far - mostly just with Ruth, the coordinator / fertility nurse.

All the best for your cycle Deb - and to anyone else out there single and spreading their wings!

Cheersy, MsP


----------



## Diesy

Wow it's all happening on here!  I must say I ditched my local clinic in favour of treatment abroad.  They just got a vote of no confidence from me and I don't find them motivated enough.  So I had my first go abroad nearly 2 weeks ago and it was fine.  I thought I was on a mini break.  
Good luck with Spain Ms Peaches!  Not long now!    Although why I'm giving you the holuday icon when it's Australian summertime and your going to winter in Europe.  

And also with Serum Debs!  They seem to be the go to place when things haven't worked before.  Wishing you all the best with it 

Diesy


----------



## Tommi

Hi all! I'm off to Penny at Serum next week. Feeling very nervous but loved her attitude compared with the UK clinics' doom and gloom ("why didn't you come here 10 years ago?" !!!)

Good luck to all the other single abroadies   

Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Despite this thread falling silent for quite some time, there has been a long tradition on the singles board of the abroadies coming back with a trophy haul of BFPs.    Wishing MsPeaches, Deblovescats and Tommi lots of      in your endeavours, and Diesy, my various appendages are starting to cramp where I have them double crossed but I'm hanging in there for you.   


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy

Ohmygoodness Inde please relax!  I don't want to be responsible for you doing yourself a mischief, although what a giggle you've given me!  

Tommi, I'm still doing the happy dance that you are off to Serum!        Thank you for making me so happy!  

Good luck all the single abroadies!  You'll never look back!


----------



## Elpida

Good luck to all those with cycles coming up.


Deb, I was hesitant about going abroad initially becuase of the hassle factor, but my cycle with Penny was the easiest in every way.


El x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy!    How are you doing?    

That's good to hear Elpida! I really hope it's a good move for me and all the other abroadie ladies!

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Ladies - can you help please? I need to arrange insurance for my trip to Serum but so far I haven't found a company who will insure me for the hysto (Penny said she may want me to have one while I'm there). What did you all do for insurance?

Thank you! Txx


----------



## Elpida

Tommi


I took out insurance with IVF Travel Shield and the policy was underwritten by Jubilee Insurance. If I recall correctly I had to leave a message or wait for someone to get back to me as there's one person in particular who deals with these policies. I paid £39.79 in July for single trip cover.


El x


----------



## Tommi

Great, thanks Elpida. I now have cover with them. There was a bit of a mix up over whether hystos are included but apparently they definitely are. Seems pretty cheap to me! Even if I end up taking it out again for a trip for IVF!
Txx


----------



## Elpida

Tommi 


I took it out for both as if I needed to claim on my usual travel insurance then that might be invalidated if they discovered I was traveling for medical purposes.


El


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi I have only ever had normal travel insurance when cycling in Spain and serum. Some girls on the serum thread have mentioned this topic too x


----------



## Violet66

I've never bothered taking out specialist insurance either.

Worth getting an EHIC card before you go if you don't have one - they're free to get and could be useful in the event of emergency


----------



## morrigan

I used the travel sheild policy for my Ivf but didn't bother for iui- my reasoning being highly likely that normal insurance wouldn't cover repatriation IF there where complications/ ohss / problems with ga Tec but if I fell over while on way to iui I wouldn't need insurance company to know reason for travel if you know what I mean - think some insurances specifically exclude medical tourism !


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies for all your reassurance and ideas about insurance. I took out IVF Travel Shield in the end as it also covers hysteroscopies. Was worth it for easing my stress!
Txx


----------



## mccluggl

Hi Ladies! I just found this thread and really need some help! I am 45, single, live in Los Angeles, and need donor egg and donor sperm. I was seriously looking at Czech clinics but understand the law is they can't treat single women only heterosexual couples. 
If I can't go to the Czech Republic, then I need other places to look. I've heard of good clinics in the Ukraine - any thoughts? Any other countries and/or clinics you would suggest? Do places like Spain have caucasian egg donors? I would love to get any suggestions you may have. Feel free to post here or PM me


----------



## deblovescats

hi mc
good on you
i'm same age as you and wanting to go it alone. I've had an attempt int the UK as some cliinics here will take single girls. However, i'm considering trying abroad as wasn't too happy with my clinic.
I'm going for an intiial consultation at serum in athens - read the athens thread - it gets good recommendations. They have caucasian donors as they have east european donors who are living in athens.
The Spanish clinics also will treat single women. They have caucasian donors as well from eastern europe.
I don't know how single women get round the law in Czech republic.
I think it's crazy insisting on heterosexual couples!Good luck
Deb


----------



## Elpida

Hi MC, and welcome. 


I'm not sure of the current status with tx in the Czech republic but I'm sure someone who's been for treatment recently will pop in and advise. I had treatment at Serum in Greece and can't recommend it enough. As Deb says have a look through the serum threads on this site. You can have an initial consultation by phone with them which is handy as you're so far away!


El x


----------



## GPRW87

Hey

Did any of you get treatment abroad Where did you go

How did you find the treatment

Do they screen donor sperm like they do here in uk

Do you need to use online bank for treatment abroad

Thanks
GPRW xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I've been to Ivi Barcelona and serum in Athens 
I prefer serum to BCN and there are less language issue as dr speaks English so not all through a translator
They have donor sperm if you need it all screened
Some bank transfer available but at both clinics I've ended up with e8000 in cash and e5000 in freeze as HSBC could do a bank trfs ! Usually ita trfs or cash but somethings can be on credit card
Good luck


----------



## Diesy

Hi GPRW, it's worth considering how far up your priorities having an ID release donor is to you when choosing a clinic. A lot of non UK clinics are only allowed to use annonymous donors due to their country laws. I believe Cyprus is yes for ID release, I think Spain is anonymous. Check out the main thread for the non UK clincs too, that will give you a good idea of what they are like to deal with and what they offer. Saying that I think the singles on here have been everywhere between us 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0


----------



## Diesy

*Aggggghhhhhhhhhh!*
Do not try to get tx abroad if you live somewhere obscure, ie anywhere outside London! Lots of  meltdown, absolutely  sick of trying to arrange flights - *four* to get anywhere, plus driving to a smaller flippin airport AND city just to get out of the  country! Then I have to sit in a airport, after fasting and general anesthetic to get into said smaller airport at midnight and drive over an hour home! *Agggghhhhhh!*


----------



## Tommi

Diesy -    
Sounds like a nightmare. 
I really hope there's an easier path for you through this.
Txx


----------



## Diesy

You would not believe the hoops I have to go through just to get anywhere.  Stressed!

Thanks btw   xx


----------



## indekiwi

Diesy,      Sounds hideous.   


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Inde, toys chucked well out the pram 

My head's thumping, cold & sinuses grr, sore throat but I might have found another way. 
Wed.....Glasgow-London-Athens (13 hours )
Thurs...*Hysto*-Athens-Edinburgh
Fri........Edinburgh-Glasgow
£420 and counting (flights only)

That means that the pooch would only be in kennels for 3 nights/2days or less if I can talk someone into dropping her off. Not much pool time for me right enough but better than being away for 5.5 days. How does that sound? xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy, that does sound better than 5 days. I think you're right to stay in Edinburgh on the way back. You'll be tired by the time you get there.
Have you booked it?
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Mmm...replying on phone is broken.  I think I was moaning about my sore throat and headache so maybe we didn't miss much.  Yes, not much choice about staying in Edinburgh - no way to get home.  Well, not booked, today has been a bit lively and then such a sore throat I've given up talking - wish I'd given that some consideration this morning.    xx


----------



## Tommi

How's it going Diesy? Are you feeling any better?  
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Tommi, I'm still ill - agghh!  I had no voice over the weekend and still got the sinus headache - one week and counting.  I've been pouring salt water up one nostril and down the other - it's a lot like drowning - but it's supposed to be a miracle worker for sinus pain.  It's recommended by ear, nose and throat consultants, a yoga practise for many years, just in case I have any fellow sufferers.  Good to stop or get rid of colds too apparently.

No other news    xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy...     Feel better v soon! xx


----------



## Diesy

Thank you!  Feeling a lot better and the green goo is going away - yay! xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy - great to hear... although I think I feel a bit queasy...   
Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

diesy hope that things are looking/feeling better


----------



## Diesy

Thanks JJ    I would have liked to be there tomorrow but there was the added complication of Greek Easter which really throw everything out of whack for me.  My cold is on the mend but still coughing and snivelling away, another reason I wasn't keen to get an anaesthetic, full of excuses, me!  The arrangements exhaust me.


----------



## Tommi

Diesy - there will be a time when everything will click into place for your trip  
Feel better soon.
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Yup, hope so Tommi.      I've woken up this morning feeling awful, I stopped using the "gadget" I got from Dr Amazon so that just proves it was working.  On the bright side I got a really interesting proposal submitted which I wouldn't have managed if I'd been away.  Fingers crossed for that.

Cheers m'dears xx


----------



## Diesy

And I skipped 2 days Pregnacare so that's another reason I'm jiggered.


----------



## tarzie

Hi Ladies,

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this, so please feel free to refer me to another thread if necessary.

A little about me, I'm 39 single woman who has been broody since I can remember, but have never met 'the one'.  Last year I decided to go down the known donor route with a friend of mine that lives abroad.  We had our first (and only) attempt during my cycle in Feb but were unsuccessful.  I somehow managed to blag my GP that he was my partner and we got referred for IVF on the NHS for unknown infertility.  In actual fact I don't know if I am infertile as I'd never tried to have a baby before.

However I started to see an unpleasant side to my donor and have withdrawn from our agreement and am back to square one.  He was due to fly in at the end of this month for our next natural attempt and our IVF consultation, but that has now all been cancelled.  Rather than waste the week off work and yet another cycle, I've decided to fly out to Copenhagen for my first IUI with donor sperm.  I have a couple of questions that I am having trouble figuring out the answers to and perhaps one of you kind ladies might be able to help me.

All my blood work was fine and within normal ranges and I also have very regular 28 day cycles.  I ovulate every month according to my mittleschmertz and my OPK's.  I've booked my flights to be out there for four days, two prior to ovulation, one on the day and fly home the evening of the next day.  

Q1. Would I still need to take medication for this?  What is a trigger shot?  Is that for women who have trouble ovulating?  

Q2. If I do need medication for the IUI, would the consultant in Copenhagen be able to send me an international prescription (if there is such a thing?) so I can get it here and start on the correct day?

Q3.  What scans are needed and do I have enough time in my four day slot to have them?  Bearing in mind I'm regular as clockwork I'm not too keen on taking medication as I have read it can throw your cycle out.  I am due to start my period in 7 days so am anxious to find out asap  I will be able to speak to a consultant on the phone on Monday but it's only Saturday today and I'm on a research mission like never before!

Many thanks to anyone who responds.


----------



## Rose39

Hi Tarzie - would suggest that you post this question on the " single ladies having iui" thread - you're more likely to get a response. Good luck!


----------



## pollita

Hello Tarzie! I think I chat to you on another site, unless you have the exact same story as someone else  

If you're ovulating then it's unlikely you'll need medication, but it is down to the clinic. The clinics I spoke to (Stork Klinik in particular, not sure who you're with) would like to try a natural, unmedicated cycle unless they have reason to believe you need otherwise. They are midwife/non-doctor run so I don't think they themselves arrange medication, but refer you to someone else if you need. 

If you're definitely ovulating, getting the temp dip and spikes and/or OPKs then you will probably be ok to do an unmedicated cycle. 

Some clinic in Copenhagen ask you to have a scan in the UK on CD10 I think it is, to see if you are ready to go, how your follies look etc but Stork Klinik never asked me any of that.

If you need medication it is possible to have it written out there and filled by a pharmacy here but I've heard of people having difficulty doing that, and pharmacies asking for additional documents etc.


----------



## Diesy

Hi Tarzie,  I think it depends which clinic you go to wether or not you can get a trigger shot and clomid.  At your age I'd do a medicated IUI, anything else is a shot in the dark.  You sound like you have similar results to me so you won't need much clomid to get 2-3 follies on the go.  If you don't want to use any stims I would suggest going with a scan and a trigger shot.  At this age you want a clinic that aren't going to faff around, there could be other issues so you need to know early so you can move on, ie not in a years time.  Have you had a scan to check your uterus and ovaries before?  Do check out the treatment diaries section for IUI abroad.  It might be worth checking out the 40+ section too, sorry I'm premature ageing you.  Make sure you get progesterone for this cycle too.

And sorry to hear your problems with your previous donor, honestly blokes are a law unto themselves.  Good luck, and definitely post back because there's always someone here to pitch in. 

Diesy


----------



## Button123

Hi

I'm new here and wondered if anyone could give me any advice on clinics for diui in Denmark. Now I've made my decision about going it alone I'm really keen to get started but finding all the information a little overwhelming. 

I'm planning to use cryos for the donor as everyone seems to rate them so well on this site but I'm struggling with choosing a clinic. I know you shouldn't put too much emphasis on stats but I can't help comparing clinics. Does a site exist which shows success rates for all the clinics in Denmark?

I like the look of stork klinic and have an appt booked with them but not sure how they rank compared to others. 

Can anyone help?

Thanks 
Emma


----------



## Diesy

Hi Button,

I haven't used a Danish clinic but I almost did when I was starting out.  It's a really economical way to go.  What you need to investigate is who will do a medicated IUI.  That's tracked with scans and a trigger to make you ovulate at the best time for IUI, with or without clomid to boost egg numbers.  Not so many are doing IUI in Denmark, who are posting anyway, so it might be worth popping through to Donor Conception.  Also check out the treatment diaries, I keep posting this, due read back on the threads, there is so much info on here, plus Q&A if your head starts spinning.  I think, was it Helena that got clomid from nice GP and then went to Stoke, can't quite remember but check it out, I'm thinking she's through in bumps.

Anyhoo, woop woop, good luck and welcome to the singles boards!

Diesy


----------



## Eymet

Hi Button and Tarzie

I'm new onto this forum but just read your posts and wanted to give you some info. 

I have done 5 unsuccessful IUI's at Stork Klinik. The first 4 were unmedicated natural cycles, but the last one was with Clomid. 

They will not prescribe Clomid for you but ask you to get this from your GP. I had an ultrasound on day 10 of my Clomid cycle to see how many follicles. They like to do a trigger shot when the follicles are big enough to make sure that all follicles ovulate, rather than rely on naturally ovulating all follicles. They prescribed me the trigger shot and there is a pharmcy opposite them to quickly pop to and get it. 

I have decided to stop IUI's and move to IVF in UK, but I have one donor sperm vial still in storage at Stork which I am selling on their board for a reduced price. I bought from european sperm bank and they have all the info and pics at the clinic. Good looking, tall dark, blue/green eyes. Anyway just a thought if you're interested. 

Any questions just ask and I'll see if I can help. Found Stork Klinik all lovely and very well set up. Was very impressed with them, just my age I think. I'm 43. 

Good luck!


----------



## Button123

Hi Eymet. Thanks for the info. I'm really it hasn't worked for you. I went through several IVF's attempts many years ago (husband low sperm count) & I know how devastating & frustrating it can be. Didn't quite expect myself to be back here now doing on my own, but hey it happens. 

What I'm curious about is how Stork compare to other Danish clinics. I really like the look of them but can't seem to guage if they're one of the best or not. Did you do much research on Denmark? ALso, did you do your scans in Denmark or UK? Just wondering how they judge the timing of it all from so far away. I haven't had any appointments yet but have v low AMH (2.1) although all other tests are reasonable, so not sure at the mo if that means I need stims or not.

I'm half Swedish so kind of like the idea of keeping that scandi link, but really going for the wider choice of donors & lower prices. I'm just finding it hard to judge where is good to go. 

Do you mind if I ask why you're changing treatment to UK? 

Thanks
Emma


----------



## Eymet

Hi Emma

Good to hear from you!   

I didn't look at any other clinics in Denmark. My first 4 IUI's were natural, so, I didn't have any medication at all. I just did the ovulation test to predict ovulation time. My AMH is extremely low (0.07). They then suggested trying medication, so I was prescribed Clomid by my GP. I took 100mg from day 3-7 of my cycle.  I flew out to Denmark on day 10 as I had a positive result on ovulation test that morning. I had an ultrasound at StorkIVF clinic which is linked to StorkKlinik. This showed 2 x 18mm follicles which she was quite surprised about and she said I should try IVF so they could really see the quality of my eggs. I then had the trigger shot which releases the eggs from the follicles. You don't need a trigger if you are doing a natural cycle if you ovulate on your own. 

Have you already had the dye test to check if both your tubes are not blocked? This is strongly advisable before IUI. With IVF this doesn't matter. 

The reason I've decided to stop IUI's is that they didn't seem to be working for me and I was encouraged to move to the next step of IVF. This involves more clinic visits during the cycle and therefore I decided it would be easier to find a clinic in the UK. The donor I chose in Denmark can not be used in the UK because he has already been shipped to the UK 10 times and there is a limit to how many times an individual donor can be used in the UK. 
I've been recommended to now do a Modified IVF cycle. This is a very mild cycle with injections from day 6 of cycle until egg collection around day 12?! 

Have you already had your blood tests etc? There are quite a few that you have to do before starting IUI or IVF.

Hope I've made sense and wish you lots of luck in your journey!!!  Do let me know how you get on and if you have any other questions.


----------



## pollita

Hi ladies, been a while since I posted in here!

I fly out to Denmark in a few days, and the anxiety and nerves are setting in! I know this is what I want but now that it's finally here I'm beginning to panic a bit. Deep breaths!


----------



## Eymet

Just wanted to say a quick hello Pollita and good luck in Denmark. 

Are you still taking Soy Isoflavone? I took them aswell at the beginning of my journey for about 3 months, as I'd read they act like Clomid. They definitely stimulated my ovaries, but made me ovulate late so I stopped. 
I realised after having taken Clomid, the importance of having an ultrasound and the Ovitrelle injection to induce the ovulation otherwise you may stimulate a few follicles growing and they might not all ovulate. 

Just wanted to share my experience.  Are you going to StorkKlinik? They are lovely and you"ll be in good hands if that's where you're going.

I'm about to start my first IVF cycle and feeling anxious aswell!!! Hope it goes well for you!!


----------



## Diesy

Brilliant Pollita!  Have a lovely and FRUITFUL trip!  Yay, lovely time for a trip!  Keep us posted


----------



## Heidi33

Ladies - can someone please tell me which countries have open ID sperm donors? i.e - are traceable once the child reaches 18. I'd like to try IUI abroad as it is soooo exspensive in the UK but don't want to use anonymous donors.

Thanks


----------



## Eymet

Hi Heidi, I had 5 IUI's in Denmark. Stork Klinik. They are lovely and well worth going to. 

You can buy donor sperm from Cryos Denmark and European Sperm Bank in Denmark. They both have anonymous and non-anonymous donors and have many details inc child photos of the donors. 

I do actually have one sample still in storage at Stork Klinik which they are selling for me at a reduced price through their clinic. 

They have all his details and photo if your interested. I can give you his donor name etc if interested. 

The only reason I am not using it is that I have now moved on to IVF in UK and this donor cannot be used in the UK due to limits already taken for UK use, but this does not stop using this donor if having treatment in Denmark. 

Anyway good to take a look at the bank sites and you'll see a lot of choice. 

E


----------



## pollita

I'm back from Denmark! Had a great day trip (haha) and all my swimmers are on board. Stuck in the awkward two week wait now to find the results. Not holding out too much hope as I've not had a positive OPK (going to keep tracking my ovulation by temperature, but today is CD16 so I think it's today or tomorrow). As much as I obviously want this to happen I'll not be surprised if it's negative. I'll definitely be going back next month - if I need to.


----------



## Helena123

Hi Pollita,

Fingers crossed for you!

Back in November I had my first DIUI in Denmark.  I hadn't tested with the OPKs for a couple of days and had a go one morning, it showed up positive and that was that, I was inseminated 24 hours later!  I sort of knew it was hit and miss as I just didn't know when negative had turned to positive on the OPKs, but I just wanted to get on with the whole trying to conceive process.  The next month I was much more organised - I was over there a couple of days prior to LH surge and was inseminated just a few hours later after it showed up (I know that I ovulate very shortly after the surge as I can feel the rise in body temp).  A word of warning - if you do this take plenty of OPKs with you - it cost the equivalent of £25 for a small box of Clearblue Digis in the centre of Copenhagen.

Heidi - Stork Clinic in Denmark do 'open' donor sperm for IUI.  Since the law changed in Denmark in Oct 2012 they, along with other clinics, are able to use open donor sperm for IVF too.  I chose my donor from the clinic's list that changes every Monday.  This list can be found on their website.  From the basic information they supplied I was able to match him to the European Sperm Bank site where they buy sperm from and obtain baby photos, personality profiles and some background information, etc...

x


----------



## Eymet

Hi Pollita, great you are back from Denmark and fingers crossed for your positive 2ww..  

Hi Helena, Congratulations on your good news with IUI at Stork Klinik!! I really liked them all. 

Best of luck!!


----------



## Diesy

Good luck with your 2WW Pollita, fingers crossed.


----------



## Katkins1

I'm after some help from you lovely ladies. I've just had 3 failed iui's in the uk and am now supposed to move on to ivf but I can't/won't afford it in the uk as my clinic has done an approximate price for me and it could be anywhere between £5500 and £7500. So I have looked in to going abroad and sent lots of emails. The Greek clinics are out as they close in August and August is the only time I can be off work, it's a shame because after all the positive reviews I was drawn towards serum. I am now looking at some Spanish clinics such as fiv center madrid and a few others. 

So...basically I'm looking for suggestions. It will be using my own eggs and I really need to try and bring it in under £4000 including flights etc. I wonder if anyone had any first hand experiences of ivf in Europe, ones with not too many hidden costs. Thank you so much....my spreadsheet is going in to meltdown!!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Hi Katy kins 

i'll be going to five.marbella for embryo adoption in Oct. 

i honestly don't know.what their prices are for if, but i know Michelle woods is a fabulous co-ordinate. hospital is clean and everybody there are really friendly.  if you Google five marbella their website will come up. there is.a.treatment list and a price list i think and of.course a."contact us" icon. i think Michelle got back to me by phone within 48 hours. 

i hope that info help 

jade xxx


----------



## Katkins1

Thanks very much. Is it fiv Marbella (couldn't find five)


----------



## Diesy

Hello  I've heard good things about Dogus in Cyprus. I think Arkay on the singles boards went there, they are very reasonable. They do a kind of package deal and all you organise is flights. Check out the treatment abroad thread. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

Diesy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hello,
costs your UK clinic have quoted seem high for IVF with your own eggs - have you compared prices at other UK clinics? Have they broken it down so you can see what is going into the total costs?
you may find Spain is also quite pricy - certainly for donor eggs it is at the higher end of the price range, similar to UK - not sure about IVF with your own eggs, that might be different though
cheaper clinics abroad would tend to be in Eastern Europe. It's illegal to treat single women in Czech Republic, but Ukraine might be an option for you - I haven't been myself but maybe have a look at the Ukraine threads on here
best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## Katkins1

Thanks everyone! My uk clinic quoted a few things I might not need...but might, like blastocyst culture (?) and I think icsi, they also said gonal f prices can reach £2300 on their own. i considered other uk clinics but would have to have all the initial scans and tests and consultations again :-( I looked at dogus a while ago I think when I considered that the iui might not work but I think I thought they didn't treat single women but I will definitely get in touch now. Just trying to stay sane but keep questioning how I actually got to this stage! 

Thank you!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi katykins,

yeah it is fiv marbella, bl0ody smart phones - not that smart after all   and it dont make a cup of tea when i want one.

anyhow hope the information will help 



jade xxx


----------



## Diesy

Instead of gonal f check out menopur.  It's A LOT cheaper and does the same job.  Wish I'd know that before.    I think the price at my local is about 6.5k, including ICSI.


----------



## Katkins1

Thank you, I've emailed dogus and will ask my local clinic about menopur. Have also emailed fiv. Thanks for all your advice, not sure where I'd be without this! Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Rose39

Diesy - Gonal f and Menopur are not the same - one is FSH only and the other is FSH plus LH. They aren't used interchangeably - depends on the protocol recommended. Puregon and Gonal F are both FSH only and at my first clinic they moved to Gonal F as it was cheaper than Puregon at the time. Hope that helps.

I had my treatment in South Africa - more expensive than Eastern Europe but may work out similar to Spain prices but you get a lovely holiday thrown in, and no language issues!

Rose xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Katykins Hope you found somewhere to go and it was a positive experience. x


----------



## Katkins1

Yes thanks Fraggles. Just got home today in fact. I went to dogus and was happy with the service I got and what was included ie I had a 5 day transfer and this would have involved more money at my uk clinic.

So....I'm on the dreaded 2ww and trying (unsuccessfully) not do too much web surfing! 

I hope everyone else on this thread is progressing well with their treatment/ decision making

X


----------



## Flutter74

hi all. 

has anyone used Cyprus ukfca? my clinic has recommended that for me. i need DD as my amh 
levels means my egg functioning are not good. 

thanks for any advice please xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Flutter74 - sorry I'm a bit slow I haven't been on much.  I haven't used Cyprus but I knew someone that went to Dugus.  Check out the abroad clinic threads, sure they have one.  Oh I've just seen your thread there, well done for finding the way!  

byeeee - Deisy


----------



## natclare

Hello everyone - I think I am the only single person cycling at Serum but just wanted to flag in case anyone else was (albeit it is lovely meeting all the couples, I do think they think I am a bit mad!). x


----------



## indekiwi

Natclare, cheering you on from the side lines - as ever.    


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Natclare - good luck! I saw Penny in Jan this year to get her opinion on my treatment. Had a hysteroscopy while I was there. Loved the Serum team! Loved Athens too. Lots of luck to you!
Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

katykins best of luck on your 2ww xx


----------



## AmsterdamT

Hi natclare, bit late... I'm just back from serum and also single. If this round doesnt work I'll be back in November for frosties...


----------



## natclare

Hello Amsterdam..
I just missed you then! I will be there (I think) from 1st Nov to maybe 8th or 9th Nov. Do drop me a line if you go back (of course I hope you won't have to). 
Inde- thanks for the cheering.
xxx


----------



## Altai

Hi everyone.

I am after some help from you ladies. I am looking for clinic abroad for diui and potentially maybe  ivf.
Would greatly appreciate if you could give some advice.

I am single, so would have to use DS.

I read good reviews on this thread about stork clinic in Denmark, also  proximity to sperm banks makes denmark more appealing. serum looks good but not sure whether diui is their "speciality". 

I am open to suggestions as haven't researched abroad.

I had mild ivf  this September, had poor response 2 mature folicles, unfortunately got bfn. 

Why am I considering Iui after ivf? 
Well, I had a consultation with Lister yesterday. consultant told me that my chances would be low with either 
option due to my age. It just a matter of finding good egg which could happen in Iui or ivf.

Initially, I'd wanted to try Iui before my ivf but he clinic persuaded that ivf is better option(albeit more expensive).



Thanks
Best wishes


----------



## Diesy

Good plan with IUI Altai, I think there can be better chances than with a full IVF.  Denmark is good, check out the clinic threads for abroad.  You have a couple of decisions to make between very mild stims and natural.  Always go with scans and a trigger shot otherwise it really is finding a needle in a haystack trying to work out when the heck ovulation takes place.  Just IMO.  Check out the main thread for donor conception, someone might have been to Denmark recently.  It used to be Copenhagen Fertility Clinic (stims, trigger anon donor) or Stoke (natural) that was popular.  But check cause I think the law changed and CFC can do known donor now.  

Diesy


----------



## Altai

Thank you  Diesy


----------



## Diesy

I hope that helps, I was in a bit of rush but wanted to dash something out to you.  Feel free to ask anything else, someone will be able to help.


----------



## AmsterdamT

Natclare - Penny worked her magic on me (  it/they are stickies) as I've just had my first ever   Good luck when you got out there next month!

Altai - Obviously I would recommend Serum (Athens) given that they finally managed to get me a BFP! They do DS - only down side is that Greek law mean that babies cannot trace their SD if they want to. For some that is a positive but I'd rather they were able to if they wanted to.


----------



## sunset365

Hi

I've just been to Stork yesterday for my first ultrasound with a view to doing an unmedicated IUI this month (but with scans and ovulation induction as Diesy recommends) and medicated next month of not succesful. I'm using an open donor from European Sperm Bank.

Have to say my experience with Stork has been very positive so far via email, phone and now in person. Very responsive, very mum-oriented. Clinic itself was lovely - no lab coats at fluorescent lights but lots of soft music and candles. They make recommendations and give you the best info to make your own decision but don't force anything on you.

I suggest as a first step, having a phone consultation with Stork. Its about £75 (compared with £250 in uk) and will be an hour with a nurse. I tried to get one with CFC but they were booked up for 3 weeks at the time. Ive read good things about them too.

I'm back there tomorrow and happy to share my limited experience so PM me if you want to discuss further.

Good luck with shaping your plans.


----------



## natclare

Amsterdam - So pleased it worked for you I really am. I'm about to start my medications today then off to Athens 4 Nov. Great to be finally moving forwards again.

Altai - Sorry I don't know anything about IUI but good luck!


----------



## Altai

Amsterdam - very pleased for you.

Natclare - will keep fingers crossed for u.

I am having a consultation with Penny this Wed. Have heard so many good things about her.

But the whole experience of cycling abroad alone seems a bit scary for me.
How long to stay there after EC? ET?

Diesy, at the end I've cowardly decided to go for full  ivf in November. As higher chances of pregnancy.
If this doesn't work (god forbids), then Iui ( unmedicated) in denmark the following month, so not to waste precious time.

Sunset- glad u like the clinic. I was thinking about using ESB for my firs ivf. My mum even helped to choose 
a donor. but their "pregnancy slot" for UK ruled them out for me. 

But wouldn't expect they have the same "slot" for use in DK.


----------



## Diesy

Hi Altai, I'm headed towards a mini IVF, I'm close to you in eggie age which is weird because I'm only really 33 lol.  How was your last IVF?

Hi to everyone else, so nice to see everyone posting - Diesy


----------



## natclare

Hi Altai,

Re cycling abroad being "scary"... I am a bit of a world traveller anyway so international medical tourism doesn't phase me in the slightest in fact my dentist is in Bangladesh but I digress.... Athens is really nice, all very organised and you must make sure you look at the Serum threads especially Agate's file as there is just tons of information there. The other thing I am finding is that it will be a massive relief not to have to keep leaving work at odd hours for scans and blood tests and just do this whilst I am "on holiday".
Much better this way I think.


----------



## Diesy

Really not scary to go abroad, Altai.  Okay a little bit scary but no scarier than here tbh.  You just kinda have to forget about that and keep your eye on the prize.  

PS  It's better than the BS you put up with in this country.


----------



## DiddyDee

Hi all

Just a quick question for any of you that may have had treatment in Prague.  I know they don't treat single women, but wondered if there is any way around this?  I like the look of Gennet but from what I have read they appear stricter than most.  If there is a way around the issue, I'd like to import sperm from ESB (I accept this would have to be anonymous).  Is this possible?

If anyone has any info, I'd greatly appreciate some advice.  Please PM me.  Thanks so much.

x


----------



## Tincancat

Hello Everyone
I have been off the site for quite some time after I gave up using my own eggs last year.  I am now planning on starting March with Dogus in Cyprus for a double donor cycle (fresh).  I would love to hear from anyone in similar situation.


----------



## Diesy

Tincancat, I know someone that went to Dogus and I would consider them for treatment, they had a good choice of donors for my friend.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tincancat

Thank you so much Diesy.  I am sooooo nervous about going abroad but after a success story and a recommendation I feel I have to give it a try this last time.


----------



## Diesy

Tincancat, I quite like going abroad, I have more faith and feel less ripped off.  It would be even better without having to travel lol.  But yes, you can completely separate yourself and focus on the job at hand and putting yourself first.  Now we are in January it's getting closer!  Woop woop!


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Diesy
I am just waiting for female donor details from Dr F and treatment plan then it will seem real.  Are you going back to Serum?
TC


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I was so nervous about going abroad but was successful overseas. My clinic were very personable and I felt more like an individual than a number.


I heard of someone who had two cycles of IVF in the UK, the hospital messed up her first cycle and then left the lid open after egg collection and ruined her embryos on the second.

Although I think this is probably rare and errors could happen anywhere.

xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hello Everyone
I have now got my donors sorted out and my protocol ready for March at Dogus.  Is there any one else planning on treatment abroad in March? 
TC x


----------



## Tincancat

Am I the only solo going abroad at the moment?  Feel quite lonley on this board


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Josue


----------



## indekiwi

Tincancat, not having tx now, but I'm reading your posts and willing you on to a successful cycle at Dogus.     


A-Mx


----------



## Tincancat

thanks Indekiwi.

Started my first norethistrone tablets yesterday so it seems so much more real now.

TC x


----------



## indekiwi

How's it going Tincancat?  Any side effects driving you around the bend already?


A-Mx


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Indekiwi
Not too bad just on norethistrone, apart from darn constipation (TMI) which comes with any form of progesterone I take! Next week though I start the prednisolone so I will be eating everything in sight and awake all night:  the one good thing is my joint pain is much better on prenisolone so cant complain too much.

The thing I find hardest is taking tablets 4 times a day so I am not looking forward to when the oestrogen starts next month for I have to try hard not to forget it - I wanted to use oestrogen patches but Dr F at Dogus wants me on oestrogoen tablets.  Anyhow I have got myself one of those dosing boxes that old people use so they don't forget their tablets...I now feel old too. So I can just make the whole week up in one go.  What with prednisolone, folic acid, aspirin, a course of doxycycline, gonapeptyl injection, gestone injections, Proluton injections and Intralipids I am turning into a walking pharmacy!

Got my Endo Scratch on Monday as I am throwing 'everything' at this last ever IVF cycle.  Were you treated in the UK Indekiwi?

TC X


----------



## indekiwi

Tincancat, my word, I went dizzy reading that list!  The most meds / supplements I had to juggle was five or six - I am not worthy to be in your company.    The box seems a sensible move - not sure how you'd do it otherwise to be honest.

When are you likely to head for Cyprus?

Yes, I had all my tx in London between two clinics.  

A-Mx


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Josue
Indekiwi yeh I am not looking forwards to rattling like a pill bottle!  I should be in Cyprus around 18th but I am not booking flight until AF arrives just in case Gonapeptyl delays AF.
Get excited but scared at the same time.  
You must have your hands busy with your little ones.  Do you have any help?  I am concerned about coping on my own if aI am successful.

TC x


----------



## Tincancat

Off to Cyprus next week.  It is all finally happening.  How I will cope alone  if this does work I will never know!
TC x


----------



## Diesy

Good luck Tincancat!  Sorry, I haven't been keeping up with the boards at all    March has come round so fast!  Lots of these       for you.


----------



## indekiwi

Tincancat, you will cope because you don't have a choice not to.    Help comes from sources you never expect (at least in my experience).  And when help is offered, you say yes before the independent streak within spoils everything by saying no!  As for your earlier question, my entire family is around 10,000 miles and a 24 hour flight from me, so the help I get is either paid for (by me!) or comes from friends and neighbours.  As my eldest is now in school, increasingly the parents of some of my son's friends are able to assist (and I do the same for them).  Being ill is the hardest - if my kids are poorly, I can look after them, but if I'm ill, it's a much trickier proposition, simply on account of there being three kids who need to be cared for.  On the other hand, with an 8 year old and a 3 1/2 year old, life is much, much easier.  They can wipe their own bums, dress themselves, and open the door to seek help if that were ever necessary.  Still working on the 2 year old! 


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy

An inspiration as always A-M!   xx


----------



## indekiwi

You're  too kind Diesy.    I will be an inspiration once I lose the bags under my eyes that I could do the shopping with.   


A-Mx


----------



## Tincancat

Amazing Indekiwi how you manage.  I know what you mean about the independent streak saying no to everything.  I am so used of doing everything myself I can reject help when it is well meaning.  My surgery recently reminded me I can accept help when needed. 

Diesy thanks for you best wishes.  I fly to Cyprus a week today. Scared but excited at the same time.
TC x


----------



## Diesy

Hello -

Inde, awww re bags but I don't believe you!  I bet it's all in your imagination...or you'd have been on the news by now...even in Scotland!

Tincancat - woohoo flying today!  I'm with you in spirit with crossed fingers and a meditation pose.  

I had thought I'd be heading off myself in 2 weeks but my diet has been so awful I have no confidence in a cycle.  It's my 'good' ovary's turn next and then back to the dodgy one with the small cyst.  Agghh!  I've been so focused on other stuff I've dropped the ball.

Have a great time TCC!  Keep us posted, I'm dying to hear how you do!         

Diesy xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hello Ladies
Made it here and still surviving despite the attentions of the rather curious Turkish waiters!  Driver from airport was lovely and told me all about the history of the division of Cyprus so the 1.5 hour transfer flew by.  I have 15 embryos cooking so there is a good chsnce there will be nice strong embryos for transfer tomorrow.
I will keep you posted.
TC x


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Josue
I can have up to 4 put back and I am thinking I will do that as this is my last shot at it.

TC x


----------



## Tincancat

The Turkish waiters amuse me:  I have never had so much attention. Could easily get myself a toy boy!  No need for sperm donor then 
TC x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck tina x


----------



## Tincancat

Hello Solo ladies 
I have 4 blasts on board and I am on the 2ww.  I feel rotten on such high hormone doses so my daft body thinks it is pregnant already.  Feel nauseous,  hot sweats and abdominal cramps. What we endure hey! 
TC x


----------



## indekiwi

Oooph, everything is crossed for you TC!  Hope the side effects subside quickly. 
      

A-Mx


----------



## natclare

Good luck Titancat! Wishing you and the fabulous four all the very best! xxx


----------



## Diesy

How are you doing TC?  Good luck with 2WW, lots of stuff crossed for you       
Diesy


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks for the best wishes fellow solo ladies.  I am still enjoying a few days in the sun out here in Cyprus.  Nausea less of a problem now I have settled into the higher dose oestrogen.  Gestone daily bum injections OK but Proluton every 4 days very painful pleased there is only 6 in total.

Trying not to symptom spot..........failing miserably.  I am normally OK in the first week and madness creeps in the second week.  This is first time I have had a day 5 transfer so madness crept up on me a few days earlier.
TC x


----------



## Diesy

Embrace the madness, can't be avoided, but enjoy blue skies if you can    Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tommi

Good luck TCC! I have everything crossed for you.
Txx


----------



## indekiwi

TCC, hang on in there lovely - everything is crossed for you.


A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of positive vibes TCC    
xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hello Solo ladies
Looking like a BFP for me.  Only a hint of a line on a cheap test I bought here in Cyprus.  I fly back today so will retest in 48 hours to be sure but looking good.  I had sneaky suspicion since Saturday when I first started to feel faint in the shower.  Won't truly believe it until blood test.
TC x


----------



## Tommi

Me and the little chap just did a whoop of excitement and a dance round the kitchen! A hint of a line sounds excellent to me!
Txx


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Tommi - I am feeling a tad rough again.  Just got to fly home today then a couple of days rest before back to work.
This has just been the least stressful cycle I have ever had.  I would never go to another UK clinic again ifthis BFP does not work out for me.
TC x


----------



## indekiwi

Another one whooping here.    Oooooh, I feel so hopeful for you! 


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

TINACAT- so pleased for you on your BFP    and now is it singleton or quads !!!      
L x


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks ladies.  Boy do I feel rough.  There had better not be quads there!
TC x


----------



## Tincancat

A bHCG of 556 day 10 post transfer might explain why I have been feeling out of sorts!
TC x


----------



## Tommi

Wow! That would explain it! So, so excited. Congratulations!
Txx


----------



## Tincancat

Feel so nauseous and only 4 weeks. Uh oh how many am I cooking??
TC x


----------



## Tommi

Gosh I feel for you. I had 17 weeks of sickness and it's not fun. But, if you get your quads  it'll all be worth it!
Such good news!
Txx


----------



## Tincancat

Please no not quads! 
TC x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

That's a great BHCG !  quads perhaps..  i work with a poor lady with a singleton she  has been so sick and on meds/hospitalised x4 for it and she is 30 weeks just been signed off sick unitl mat leave kicks in!


----------



## indekiwi

TCC, hopping for one or two for you!  And a reduction in the morning sickness.   


A-Mx


----------



## Blondie71

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Tincancat  Congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wonderful news (I definately do NOT wish quads for you) Twins is plenty 

x


----------



## Diesy

Wow!  Brilliant!  Made my day   So exciting! Diesy xx


----------



## Tincancat

Awh what a day yesterday.  Bleeding scare and EAPU did not want to know saying I was not their patient until Friday when my scan is scheduled.  I was told I could turn up in the Emergency Room but they would probably not scan me or even do bloods.  Was told if at scan nothing there on Friday then blood bHCG with repeat in 48 hours.  

As a result I ended up driving 30 miles to a private laboratory for my bloods but EAPU still not willing to repeat on Thursday or Friday.  Anyhow most releived as bHCG now 29893 yesterday at 5+6 weeks so I am happy and so are Dogus.  Bleeding stopped but it was quite a significant red loss which made me think it was all over.  Fingers crossed there will be at least one little heart beat on Friday. 
TC x


----------



## Diesy

Such a worrying time these first few weeks (and onwards) are!  Glad everything is looking good.  I'm not an expert on numbers but they look high to me.  Fingers crossed...and relaaaaxxxxxx  

Diesy xx


----------



## Diesy

Tincancat, I'm all excited for you tomorrow! xx


----------



## indekiwi

TCC, dropping by with      - sounded too scary for words.    Hope that round 2 of the bloods shows that everything is in order - if it means quads just became twins, pragmatically, I'm glad that you're not pushed into decisions you never want to have to make.  Fingers crossed for you lovely.


A-Mx


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Indekiwi and Diesy.  
Not long for scan now.  Small red loss this evening after it had all settled from Tuesday but again there is nothing I can do but sit tight until scan tomorrow.  I so hope that if there is nothing alive on scan that EAPU will repeat bloods to establish what is really happenig. I am fed up with having to drive 60 mile round trip and pay for bloods which should really be done on the NHS now that I am pregnant.

Fingers crossed for one or perhaps two heartbeats as you say Indekiwi I don't really have to want to be placed in a difficult position with tough decisions particulary with my suspected cervical incompetence.  Twins are high risk pregnancy but more than that there is a strong chance I could end up with no baby at all out of this pregnancy.  Tomorrow is a big day will there be anything alive??
TC x


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of you TCC  
Such a worry. 
Wishing you the very best of outcomes.
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Feeling nervous for you TTC, after reading your last post but one step at a time.  Fingers and toes crossed for you! xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hello solo ladies
Twinnies it is with two heartbeats seen.  So relieved only two but equally scared as this is the start of a rollercoaster for me as I await to see how long they stay put and if they survive insertion of the.cervical stitch.  Twins does not particularly bother me it is just being pregnant that troubles me for I never get taken seriously or have had proper care when pregnant in the past.  Hopefully I can start to be happy and enjoy this preganacy as I get further along.
TC x


----------



## Tommi

Great news about your twinnies TCC! How exciting! 
I completely understand the anxiety though. I won't pretend that will go away once your pregnancy is more established, but I think it is perfectly natural. Take good care of yourself and I look forward to hearing more about the progress of your lovely twins!
Txx


----------



## Heidi33

Congratulations TCC!

Great exciting news.

Hope your pregnancy runs smoothly 

X


----------



## natclare

Congratulations Titancat      
Wishing you all the best with your twin pregnancy xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

tinacat- congratulations on your twines!!  so thrilled for you xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

congratulations tincancat, hope all goes smoothly from now on   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Suitcase, Tommi, Heidi,  Natclare and JJ
Scarey rollercoaster journey has begun.  Just trying to sort out my TAC  ( trans abdominal cerlage) there is a risk of MC but I would rather lose these babies in first trimester than at 20 weeks.  Next hurdle get to 12 weeks and TAC.
TC x


----------



## indekiwi

Tincancat, congratulations on your news!!  So very pleased for you, and though I can only imagine the trepidation you must be feeling given what has happened in the past, I only hope you can live in the moment and celebrate this pregnancy for the hope it represents.  Wishing you love and luck as you have the stitch put in.  


A-Mx


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Indekiwi.  A long way to go but at least I am on the first rung having managed to get pregnant again and get to scan.  Every milestone is a bonus.
TC x


----------



## Diesy

Yay!  Brilliant!  Congratulations!  Having suffered miscarriage I have even noticed I take on lioness tendencies to look after myself, tend to get pushed around a lot.  I hope when dealing with the NHS to get proper treatment you don't have to take this route but please put yourself first, we know our bodies and ourselves much better than any doctor.  Be a right pain in the backside if it gives you proper care.  Would not like to see you suffer again.

Hugs & many happy  
Diesy xx


----------



## Tincancat

Awh thanks Diesy.  Where are you now in your own TTC journey?
TC x


----------



## Diesy

Tincancat, always post on here if your worried about something, and you can always borrow my 2WW lioness if I'm not using it   I'm getting ready to go again, starting stims probably in 5-6 weeks.  Eek, closer than I thought!  Trying to eat healthy and get my supplements up to speed.  Take care you three xx


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Diesy those lioness tendencies are useful.

I am actually finding it hard to know where to post now.  The 'pregnant after loss' thread is mostly ladies with first trimester loss and their fears are real but I don't feel a connection even though I have had a first trimester loss too.  I sent a PM to a lady on there as I was concerned she was on standard pregnancy care protocol pathway,after a second trimester loss, and now she says she feels 'forced' into getting a second opinion.  It's her choice to have a second opinion and for another doctor to look at her history to establish a cause for her loss.  I was only alerting her to ensure she got the best care and did not get 'lost in the system" as I did in my second pregnancy but it has backfired as she has used the word 'forced".  I suppose we can't help everyone.  This has put me off using the thread as apart from this lady they are basically first trimester losses: very different to have gone through a second or third trimester loss involving delivery.

I am not sure if this thread is considered a treatment thread which would mean no pregnancy talk according to FF policy.  Whilst sometimes I find 'due Nov/Dec' an issue because those ladies are so full of hope and do not have my fears because they have different history to me.  Plus they mainly have partners for support.  Single bumps does not seem active.  So now I am now unsure where I can post :  I am thinking my time on FF is over.

Thanks for your best wishes Josue and good luck Diesy with your treatment.
TC x


----------



## Sharry

This thread is within the treatment section so cannot be used for pregnancy chat, but there is a thread for people who are pregnant after a loss, as well as the usual due date threads and the Singles pregnancy and parenting threads.

Sharry xx


----------



## Diesy

Tincancat, head through to singles waiting for first scan.  I know you've had a scan but I tend to think of that thread as up to 12 week official scan.  Or bumps.  We just follow you through   That's if you still want to post.  

I'm starting my "I need a good talking to meditation for ivf".  It's going to be hard to stay on track with everything else going on.  

Hope you're feeling ok xx


----------



## Diesy

PS Sadly there are a few singles I know off the top of my head who have gone through a late second trimester loss like yourself.  And gone onto have lovely healthy babies too!  The rest of us are definitely here for you, so many lovely caring people on the threads.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi TC. Just wanted to send congrats on your twins and big hugs for all the stress which comes from having suffered such a painful losses in the past.
Lots of love, Kiz    x


----------



## kizzi79

And good luck Diesy - if there is any fairness in the universe this will be your time - you are always so supportive of everyone else (and i am sure you will be a fab mum)
Love and hugs, Kiz  x


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Diesy and Kizzi.  Early days and it does not seem real yet.
I hope you have some good news on here soon Diesy
TC x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Kizzi!  How are you?  Thanks, yes, I need to focus a bit on me, I have trouble with that.  And if I had the money I'd go tomorrow, it's just getting it all straight.  I will start putting dates in the diary.  

Thanks TC, looking forward to GOOD NEWS like yours!  

Diesy xx


----------



## Tincancat

Awh Diesy men always scupper plans for going solo.  I just don't go there anymore I did not want to be kept hanging wondering does he want the same as me and then finding weeks/months down the line we are not on the same track. Doing it solo means I will have different priorities when it comes to men:  I will be a different package and they either take it or leave it.  Either way I will cope and be happy.
TC x


----------



## Diesy

Yup I know, wasn't really looking for one when I met him and we've been slow at getting it together, getting there, not quite yet.  But it's hard when you have strong feelings for someone.  I've held back because I'm scared of the "kids" talk.  (I edited that wee bit out about the man before I saw your reply.  Caught out   )

Diesy  
xx


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Diesy well maybe you should give it a go and see what happens?  If you are going to be using donor eggs then there is no rush to become pregnant as there would be if biologicsl clock against you.  Take it easy and see what happens?  I often wonder if I should have done that once I had made decision for donor eggs but after 10 years on my own,  for I am too independent for most men,  I decided I had to brave it on my own.
TC x


----------



## Sharry




----------



## GIAToo

Hi
Can anyone who has been to Reprofit recently please PM me?
Thank you 
GIA Too xx


----------



## Fraggles

Are there any single abroadies still out there?


----------



## Tincancat

My treatment was successful in Cyprus. Where you thinking of going Fraggles? 
TCCx


----------



## Blondie71

Hi Fraggles a few of us still check in here    however I do see a fair amount of singles on the donor boards who don't post in here, plenty of singles posting on the Greek/Cyprus/Czech and UK clinic boards too.


----------



## GIAToo

Me


----------



## Blondie71

GIA   How's it going?? any luck or are you being strong and holding out?


----------



## GIAToo

Hmmmm tested this morning and negative so not looking good. Just been trying to work out when I can fly out again   


Xx


P.s. I'm 9dp5dt


----------



## Fraggles

Is she holding out. Guffaw. So hoping things change. x


----------



## Blondie71

Oh Gia   try not to give up yet 9dpt isn't your OTD yet   so don't test again till OTD and you never know...  you get a diff outcome on otd. It's good you are planning to go again tho just in case x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi ladies,

Feeling a bit down.  I emailed my consultant on Tuesday to let him know about my BFN and said I wanted to go again (if they had suitable embryos) as soon as AF arrived.  Haven't heard back from him.  AF arrived with a vengeance on Thursday (very painful and heavy    I have emailed him twice and forwarded the email to the administrator.  She forwarded it to the Dr that did my ET, and she at least replied and said I had misunderstood her when she said I only had a 10% chance of success.  Apparently it's 50%!! 

Now wondering if I should go to a different clinic?  Serum does Donor embryos but they are more expensive.

Any thoughts? 

GIA Too xx


----------



## Blondie71

Have you looked at Ukraine & Russia clinic prices, I've heard good things about Russia, one clinic to price is "Ava Peter" you might get a good deal after everything dropped with the oil price! 

x


----------



## Blondie71

Forgot about Norway too I've heard surprisingly cheap too, worth a try x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Is it their communication you are unhappy about GIAtoo? Or their success rates? I think any clinic will offer same chance of success so I wouldn't change for that, but agree they need to up their game when it comes to communication. Think they may have become so successful they can't keep up with the demand. 
Equally I actually think its good for you to take a months break...good for mind and body, even though I totally understand the desire to get going again asap....

I would avoid Russia only because it's a pain to get visas to travel there. What about Cyprus? Think they are relatively cheap and seem to get good success rates

Also on a purely practical note, try calling The clinic rather than emailing...

Sending   I know it's hard, hang in there,
x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Blondie - been thinking about it and for now I will stick with My clinic  as I want a sibling (fingers crossed) to come from the same place as my DS if poss.  

Thanks Suity - it is mostly the communication. I just got an email today. He said I could go again straight away, but it's too late now. Probably a good idea really so I can get rid of this chest infection, but I wanted to go again straight away to avoid having to take drugs to bring on a bleed, since I no longer have periods. I also have this thing that I have to have sibling before I turn 48!   

Thanks again ladies - for some reason it feels a bit lonely this time around as there aren't so many singlies cycling at the same time   

GIAToo xx


----------



## GIAToo

Just been matched with another embryo.  Hardly any information; used to at least get hair colour and eye colour, but I guess I just have to trust the clinic to make a fairly decent match! And it's a grade 1 hatching blast, so fingers crossed.  Fly out 7th May.
GIA Too xx


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck GiaToo x


----------



## Numpty

Hi.....only just found this side of the forum!! Have been desperate trying to find ladies in the same position who are currently going through treatment 😀

I've recently had my 2nd cycle with donated embryos. 1st cycle ended in miscarriage but im now 9 weeks pregnant. Can anyone tell me when I can reduce off the ivf drugs please? I'm on 3 jabs a day and really struggling as covered in bruises with large haematoma ' s underneath the skin (clexane probably the cause of these and making me bleed). I will obviously carry on for as long as I need to but other ivf clinics say reduce after 12 weeks buy my clinic has said reduce gradually at 10 weeks and stop at 12 weeks. I'm nervous enough as it is due to multiple previous miscarriages so don't want to do anything wrong!

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## daisyg

Numpty,

You need to clarify with your clinic as we can only give opinions but not medical advice for your situation. I had a known clotting disorder and was on clexane until 6 weeks after birth. It really depends on your diagnosis as stopping clexane too early with certain clotting issues may not be advised. If you have no know clotting disorders, then the clinic is doing it on a 'just in case' basis which means they have given a first trimester estimate as they hope implantation is well established. However, this isn't a very scientific and I really would get clarification just for your own peace of mind.

If nothing else, I would continue it until the 12 week mark as this is when clinics stop other meds. However, I really would clarify with your clinic why they suggest this and why you are on the clexane.

Best of luck to you. I am a mum to 8 year old twins via donor embryo with multiple miscarriages, so I know absolutely how you feel.

Can you hop over to Agate's thread as she is a real expert on this and I would really trust her advice?? Ask your question here... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0
Daisy xxx


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Numpty 
I reduced oestrogen tablets and prednisolone tablets gradually from 10 weeks.  Clexane I continued all the way through as I was high risk of second trimester loss.  Same for progesterone injection s continued until 16 weeks weaned down gradually and stopped at 18 weeks all as advised by my NHS consultant.

Not sure which three injection you are on for I can only think of the clexane and Gestone injections.  What else are you taking? 

I don't think there is any hard and fast rules as I don't think anyone knows for sure but 12 seems to cover most and most miscarriage occur before 12 weeks so seems sensible to continue until then so lack of medication isn't blamed for a loss.  You need to confirm with your clinic and take additional advice from your NHS consultant. 
TCCx


----------



## Numpty

Thanks ladies. I'm on two doses of gestone per day plus clexane (and the other oral meds...oestrogen prednisolone and asprin etc). I do have a clotting disorder so was going to keep the clexane going until I see the nhs consultant. My booking appt with the midwife isn't until next wed so no idea how long it will be until I see the consultant. I've got enough meds to last me a few more weeks  but unsure if the gp will prescribe gestone and oestrogen past this. Gp is supportive and I'm hoping that once I'm past 12 weeks they will prescribe  (the gp partners refused to prescribe before this point). 
Will see what the midwife suggests next week too

Such a mindfield!!!


----------



## Tincancat

Ah ha.  I see.  Is there any reason why you are splitting the Gestone dose?  I needed to take 100mg so I used to draw up both 50mg vials in one syringe full as you can inject a total of 2mls intramuscular. There is no reason why you should need to be having intramuscular injection twice a day unless you are injecting more than 2mls volume.
TCCx


----------



## Numpty

Long story!! progesterone dose was increased and I had two different brands / doses so ended up on 100mg in 1ml on an evening and Another version 60mg in 2ml on a morning. the first step in the reduction plan will be to swap to 60mg doses am and pm but that will be 2ml per dose so will have to split the dose still. I had my Progesterone levels checked when I got my bfp at 8 days post transfer and it was high at 303 but I was advised to continue on both doses and not change anything. I have considered swapping to pessaries for a few days but I just daredn't do anything different!


----------



## Tincancat

I see you are pretty much stuck with it now. Pity you were ever put on such a high dose as you clearly don't need that much with levels that high.  As you say tho it can't really be weaned down yet as your body has got used of such a high dose.  Need to allow placenta to be fully established to take over the job after 12 weeks before winding down your injections. 
TCCx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

How r u all . doing? 

Im looking for some advice...ive done two home insems with frozen sperm from cyros.Both bfn. Ive decided to have some investigations here then try iui. Im in cyprus in august and thinking of having it done there whilst on holiday! 

So wondering if u can advise on a clinic near ish to paphos that I can contact? And any idea of price etc. ..

Thanks 
Blue x


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Blue 
Most of the IVF clinics are in the Turkish North Cyprus and I'm not.sure if they do IUI.  It might be worth looking up a lady called Armywife as she lives in south Cyprus and might be able to help.  You will probably find her on Team Miracle thread. 

I 'm sure I've heard the name of Pedios clinic as being good in the south but it's in Nicosia.  There was another clinic mentioned on the Cyprus boards recently but I can't remember the name and I'm almost certain that was in Nicosia too.  Paphos as I understand it is a holiday area so I have a feeling there might not be a clinic down there.  

I'm presuming you have had a HSG to check your tubes are not.blocked?  Otherwise may I ask what testing you are thinking of as some of the testing is also much cheaper abroad.
TCCx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi thanks for the reply xx

Im just starting out as far as test are concerned so open to suggestions!  Considering a mini mot which is offered at a Manchester clinic for £360 dont know what that includes as waiting for email back with specifics.  I think its a scan n bloods.  Is it  cheaper to fly out to cyprus or denmark etc than uk for all tests. ? Ive heard uk won't test singletons!  Outrageous!!!

Im happy to drive out whilst im on holiday and just thouggt ut would kill two birds etc. ...


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Blue 
I had HSG to check tubes and basic blood tests plus USS on the NHS. If you are Manchester then I don't live so far away from you and I'd of thought you too could get some testing on the NHS.  I had to pay for AMH test and all treatment.  Your GP should be able to help with referral to Fertility Consultant who can then discuss your options however it might take a few months to get going.  I saw my GP in October.  First consultation in the January then first IUI in the May.  However funding for GP commissioning has changed over the years since I started and GP can order some things themselves so might be able to do your HSG without a referral to Fertility Consultant.
TCCx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Bluestone,
There is no restriction for single women in the UK regarding any of the tests you have mentioned.  I cycled in the UK 8 years ago as a single women with no issues with clinics or tests.  I had 2 IUIs at the London Women's Clinic then moving on to IVF.

Just wondered why you don't stay in the UK for treatment, especially as donors are ID release here and that may be important for you child?  I know cost is such a factor for us all, but it is a consideration I think.  My children are 8 and I would have liked to have had the chance for them to have more information about their donors plus the chance to find out more at 18.  They do ask questions, especially about not having a dad and that can be very common for children of single parents of course.

There is a community of about 600 single women at DCN which may be a useful resource for you as you move forward.

Anyway,  another issue that is very important is other tests for issues affecting success.  The GP can do many extra tests for you and I would include things like clotting, infection, thyroid issues, autoimmune issues  etc.  For more information see Agate's thread on the Immune Investigations thread.

Best of luck,

Daisy xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

All GPs are different so it's worth checking with yours what you can get done on the NHS

Mine did basic hormone tests (FSH/LH, progesterone) and I got some other screening tests via GUM clinic - chlamydia, HIV etc (clinics require these for tx in UK)

However my GP certainly would not do HSG to check if tubes blocked or any of the more detailed investigations around clotting, immunes etc 

Having the investigations abroad to save costs doesn't mean you can't have the actual treatment in the UK though - as long as you get written records of all the tests done, these should be accepted by UK clinics 

Best of luck with it all,
x


----------



## Blueestone

Brill thanks ...i chat to gp on monday.amd see what they say. Trouble with gp/nhs is the time frame.I feel like im on a deadline as the big 40 is creeping up!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Well I went to my gp and she refused to do any tests until October  damn it! 

So ive booked to.go to lwc for tests n consultation.  Im still considering having iui whilst on holiday in cyprus and have had a reply from Ada ( anyone familiar with there? ). ..will lwc give me results as a print out? Then I could take it there?

Im.so.confusee


----------



## Lucio15

Hi   - I am single and had IVF treatment abroad.  For me, it was helpful to use a consultant since it helped relieve some of the stress.  I was interested in Greece but I explored options in other locations too with the consultant before settling on Greece.  Navigating which countries allow treatment for people based on age and marital status was challenging at times.  Anyway, I know this site primarily has people from the UK who seek treatment abroad but I thought i'd add a quick note from someone from the US who did the same.  So far so good with my treatment.  Fingers Crossed.  As someone who was going through treatment alone it was nice to have someone local to meet, talk with and get suggestions.  He also helped me review clinics and the success rates.


----------



## cestmoi

As a single woman I cannot receive fertility treatment in my own country. I want to start treatment abroad because I cannot fix the proper dates for home insemination with a private donor regularly enough, and I might have PCOS and/or other issues as well, and therefore it might hard to me to get pregnant at all (Up to now, I only managed to be one or two weeks "late").

As far as I have understood, it should be possible for single women to have IVF in Spain, Greece/Cyprus and possibly the UK. I suppose that I need medication for that and how does that work? Can people simply go to a pharmacy with a prescription from a fertility clinic in another country or do they have to order that from abroad?

In my case, one of the major problems is my blood sugar for which I have been taking Metformin but that makes only a little difference. Are there any recommendations for this problem?

Another question is: if I went with my "own donor" to a clinic, would this person be registered as the biological father of the child or would it possible to keep that anonymous? I do not want to force anybody to pay for the child but if there are official documents, it's hard to pretend that I do not know the father.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi there

Yes, plenty of countries where you can have treatment as a single woman - Denmark may also be worth considering. Are you planning IUI? If so you don't necessarily need medication although medicated has higher success rates. If you do need meds, you would usually get these from the clinic in the country you choose to have your treatment. Although some pharmacies accept 'foreign' prescriptions - but easier to get from clinic I would say

Can't help with blood sugar/metformin I'm afraid, not something I know anything about (if you mean you are diabetic, I think you would need to seek expert advice from a clinic regarding how this would affect fertility treatment if at all)

As for registering the donor as father - these are 2 separate things, at least here in the UK they are. The clinic /HFEA here would keep records of the treatment and the donor details - but these are not publically available, and would only be released to the child when they turned 18. You register the birth with the Local registry office and at that point you would not need to give any info about father if you choose not to. I had treatment with anon donor (not in UK as all donors are ID release here) and when I registered the birth here I simply left the father space blank on the birth certificate

Hope this helps, good luck!
x


----------



## cestmoi

Thank you for your answer. I think I need either medication or in vitro fertilization to see whether my eggs respond because with insemination alone I have had no success for more than a year now. 

Regarding my blood sugar, I suppose I have had prediabetes all my life but the values now are the same as I had in high-school when I had less weight. The values are regarded as problematic for conceiving a child but are is not high enough getting any treatment (except Metformin) outside a fertility clinic.


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Cestmoi 
Metformin is often used by those with PCOS and those on the heavier BMI range.  It's supposed to be very helpful for ensuring your own insulin is effective. It's used to treat what we call metabolic Syndrome in the UK - is that what you have been diagnosed with?  The 5+2 diet is supposed to help with Metabolic Syndrome.

You will have to ask the.clinics about taking your own donor.  I would have thought you could then just leave father blank on birth certificate as Suitcase says but you have to consider that in the.future the.donor might want to claim parental rights.  Has your donor had his own sperm analysis just to rule that out as cause of failure so far? 

Most clinics will post your medications to you.
TCCx


----------

